# Calling all 4 month old puppies



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Murphy is so handsome! He reminds me so much of Dax in the akward stage you are describing too : I'll be sure to do my best to get some pics tomorrow - I've been having major camera problems lately and tried to get some shots the last couple days and have been getting frustrating knowing I'll have to send my camera in to be repaired. Dax is my 4 month old... how cool - he's in the 4 month club  Pictures to be posted ASAP!


Tiffany


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Party is in here long, lanky gangly stage. She is a lot of leg and tail. We have started socialization/conformation classes. Exept for being super tuckered at about half way through she is doing great. She is moving well on leash, free stacking and has always been good to hand stack from day 1. I will have to get some photos of Party in the ugly stage and post them. She is a doll. A little quiter then I like but is always ready to show off.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I had to post this picture of Rookie at around that age because it's soooo similar to the second picture you posted.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a doll! I loved that 'goofy' ackward stage. I have a picture of Shadow somewhere, but it will take me a bit to find it. he looks like he's all head.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

mdoats said:


> I had to post this picture of Rookie at around that age because it's soooo similar to the second picture you posted.


You are so right on how they look alike. I love Dax's pictures, I can recognize him now without even knowing it is him by name and I hope Willow posts as well. I can't wait to see Party and Shadow's pics too. 
:wavey:


----------



## Sunnie Sky (Mar 6, 2008)

*Sunnie at 4 months*

I love the picture with the stick all over the floor! It looks just like my house! Sunnie also brings in sticks every chance she gets. She is just now starting to hit that awkward stage, but she is just too cute. She loves to get a bath and we have to keep the bathroom door closed or she will be in there trying to get into the tub. She is lots of fun and we love her!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love them all. I'll take one of each please.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy is 41/2 months.. She helps bring in the mail every day.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I love them all. I'll take one of each please.


 Include me in that thought too!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

mdoats said:


> I had to post this picture of Rookie at around that age because it's soooo similar to the second picture you posted.


wow, rookie at 4 months had more tough guy chest hair than gaius does at 7 months! i send a link of the "lion" picture you posted of rookie to my husband the other day and he was so jealous of your handsome boy with all the manly chest hair! hehe.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow has a line of 'big girl' hair down her back and her tail touches the floor. She has some feathering on her butt now and people actually believe me when I say she is a Golden Retriever!! She can easily reach the counter tops and has lost quite a few teeth now.


----------



## jazz46 (Feb 29, 2008)

Robbie was 17weeks old yesterday (born on New Years Day). It's hard to get a decent pic of him, 'cause he never stands still for very long.. lol


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW!! I can't believe that Benny will look like that in a month. He is just 3 months old and looks like such a baby compared to your guys. He's about 23 lbs now. How much do your guys weigh? When do the big teeth start coming in? I suppose I'll see a lot of changes in the next month.


----------



## jazz46 (Feb 29, 2008)

skeller said:


> WOW!! I can't believe that Benny will look like that in a month. He is just 3 months old and looks like such a baby compared to your guys. He's about 23 lbs now. How much do your guys weigh? When do the big teeth start coming in? I suppose I'll see a lot of changes in the next month.


It has been *amazing* seeing the speed at which Robbie has grown - he looked just like your Benny a month back. Haven't seen any big teeth yet, but there are one or two holes where the baby teeth are falling out.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow has a few big teeth at the back now and all the little ones on the top and bottom are big girl teeth. She has lost one canine and that is just coming through now.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Jonah at 4 month old...i am sure i have one of Zack as well


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are a couple of Clover from last weekend that I posted in a different thread. She was 16 weeks old yesterday. She is starting to get very slight feathering on her butt and legs, and tail.









































Funny how great the range of size at this age. The boys on the first page looked so big. Clover definitely resembles Willow and Jonah more than some of your bruisers!

Even so, people generally comment on the size of her paws, saying "She's going to be big!" Both of her parents were right around 75#, so we hope that is big enough.

Seriously, she seems to grow overnight! 

My favorite thing about this stage is the spontaneous frolicking. She'll just be trotting somewhere and all of a sudden will jump up in the air and turn around. Always strikes me as about as pure an expression of joy as I can imagine.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Everyone is so cute. Murphy weighs around 35 pounds it was hard to read on my scale. Last time at the vet he was 32.5 pds. I can't believe how fast they grow but it sure is nice to know that we are all at the same spot. Murphy has not lost any teeth but I do see new ones coming in. Oh and like Willow he has the big boy ridge.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> Even so, people generally comment on the size of her paws, saying "She's going to be big!" Both of her parents were right around 75#, so we hope that is big enough.


Don't take those paws comments too seriously... I heard the same thing over and over again about Rookie when he was little. Now at almost 13 months, he weighs in at 62 pounds. Not exactly a bruiser!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Charlie was 16 weeks on Sunday! He was born on Jan. 6.

A few weeks ago he was a big fuzzy ball.. and then all of a sudden one week all the fuzz migrated to my wool jacket and I was left with a little short haired puppy!! Now his big boy hair is coming in nicely, his colour is darkening slightly and his butt and tail and elbows are starting to get fluffy. I'm quite pleased to see that his adult hair is actually quite nice and soft! His momma had really soft fur too so I'm hoping it'll stay!

He sleeps MUCH less now. He's figured out to bark at the door to go out (yay my job is done!), he looks at me expectantly when I get home from work like "why aren't we walking yet??", and omg he's such a cuddle bug! He loves to sprawl over our laps and then chew on a bone or toy or hand. He's losing his front teeth (just noticed this weekend) so he's really taken a liking to rawhide all of a sudden. I also freeze an old wet knotted sock for him to play with (he LOVES it) and I make frozen apple sauce/yogurt treats for him in little plastic shot glasses 

It's amazing how our 4 month olds all have that same cute lanky look to them. So cute!



















He's wet here, but it shows his coat well:









Where did my baby go?! Lol!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

fyodor and gaius said:


> wow, rookie at 4 months had more tough guy chest hair than gaius does at 7 months! i send a link of the "lion" picture you posted of rookie to my husband the other day and he was so jealous of your handsome boy with all the manly chest hair! hehe.


:bowl: I never thought of his coat as being "manly!" That's hysterical.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

My princess Skylar (born Dec 6th) is about 45 pounds... She will be a moose! Her "big girl" hair is a strip about 8 inches wide all the way down her back. Her tail is starting to feather and she has the curly chest. She is about the most beautiful pup! I will post a shot of her in a little while!!!

Great Thread!


----------



## hurleypup (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's our 4 month old. He's so funny and we can finally doing well with the house training so we can really enjoy him and not have to watch him like a hawk!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm going to 'wing' this and say Beamer was about 4 months in this one...


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Abbie was about 4-5 months in this one ... I think she'd just threaded a needle!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango is 4 months old too.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

alsublett said:


> My princess Skylar ... is about the most beautiful pup!


Bold words around these parts, I'd say! 

Hurley sure looks like a happy guy!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

You all have beautiful 4 month old pups. I can't remember now if it was Samson or Delilah, but there were a whole bunch about the same age. It was fun watching them go through all their young stages together. (not that they are old...delilah is 8 months and samson 1 year).


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty turned 18 weeks today! He has his "manly" curly chest hair (ROFL!) and some stringy hairs growing on the back of his butt :d He has a stripe of his dark adult fur growing in but it's so coarse! I can't believe how big he's getting already. He has all his front teeth top and bottom and some of the middle side ones are falling out now. Every day after our walk I make him an ice pack and he sits and chews quietly. I know when his teeth are bothering him because he doesn't stop biting :yuck: He lost his first canine today also! Sounds like he and Willow are on the same track 









my favorite pic of him :d









here's him showing off his teeth ROFL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a recent photo of Party at just 4 months old.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are Penny & Maggie at 4 months. Pen is with the green collar and Mags is with the purple.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

My, what big teeth Rusty has!
So, anyone else with a birthday 1/8?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's Lucy at 4 Months:


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got our last shots last night! 4 month old Charlie is 31lbs!! What a big boy!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

All of your 4 month olds are so cute.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

ShannonW said:


> Just got our last shots last night! 4 month old Charlie is 31lbs!! What a big boy!


 
LOL he is but....... Party is a whopping 36 lbs (a bitch) on an empty stomach LMAO


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi there,

We're new here, but I've been reading all of the posts for weeks gaining all kinds of information about my new pup! This is Sam - his birthday is 1/1 so he's just over four months. What fun to see all the pups at the same age! Sam is our first golden & we couldn't be any happier with him...he is just a doll. We have three children all boys 12, 8 & 10 months & I swear Sam listens better than any of them.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Here's Lucy at 4 Months:


 
There's that sweet little girl I like so much!! :wavey:


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Clover got her shots yesterday and weighed in at 31#.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

SamFox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We're new here, but I've been reading all of the posts for weeks gaining all kinds of information about my new pup! This is Sam - his birthday is 1/1 so he's just over four months. What fun to see all the pups at the same age! Sam is our first golden & we couldn't be any happier with him...he is just a doll. We have three children all boys 12, 8 & 10 months & I swear Sam listens better than any of them.


Welcome to the forum! Sam is adorable. Your boys and your pup will grow up together and be best of friends. I also have 3 boys, but they are 23, 21, and 18.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a pic of Gunner he also was born on 1/1 and boy what a handful he is...guess what makes me laugh the most about Gunner is when we go for a ride...he sits up in the back seat with his head held high up in the air and bites @ the wind..keep telling him that someone might think that he has lost it,if he doesn't cut it out.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is now 5 months  Is she too big for you club? She is only 33lb so she is lighter than Party!


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

I think she qualifies. She is only just 4 days older right now and what would our group be without Willow. Love the monkey stretch - oh how funny as I wrote that Murphy is doing it.


----------



## momsantana (May 7, 2008)

Do they really get that much bigger at four months old?I'm uploading a picture now but my three month old isn't that big.


----------

